# Hacer plática...



## Dankgerit

Ciao...sono qui, di nuovo a chiedervi se c'è anche in italiano una frase equivalente a questa di noi *"hacer plática"* che vuol dire provare ad avere un tema di conversazione con qualcuno.
Ad esempio:
_- Intento hacerle plática pero cada vez me resulta más difícil._

Mi potete aiutare perfavore?


----------



## saia

Forse mi sbaglio ma "fare quattro chiacchiere" (frase colloquiale)  potrebbe andare?


----------



## Marlotta

Cerco di dialogare o di instaurare un dialogo mi sembra corretta. 
Gli altri italiani cosa ne pensano?


----------



## Gianma

Io sto con Marlotta: instaurare/avere un dialogo mi sembra la soluzione più corretta.
E poi va bene sia se il problema è la mancanza di argomenti, sia se l'interlocutore non ne vuole sapere di ascoltarci.


----------



## lallitapz

¡Buenas! ¿ Qué os parece "attaccare bottone"?


----------



## Marlotta

"Attaccare bottone" secondo me esprime qualcosa di diverso anche se non é molto facile da spiegare. 
Sebbene indichi il tentativo di iniziare una conversazione non evidenzia la voglia di avere un dialogo... direi forse il desiderio di iniziare un relazione un rapporto, con qualsiasi pretesto.
So che forse la mia spiegazione non é molto chiara per questo chiedo ad altri nativi di darmi una mano Grazie ;-)


----------



## Dankgerit

Grazie a tutti e due.

Tal vez, "attaccare bottone" sería algo parecido a lo que nosotros llamamos "romper el hielo" .


----------



## Gianma

Marlotta said:


> "Attaccare bottone" secondo me esprime qualcosa di diverso anche se non é molto facile da spiegare.
> Sebbene indichi il tentativo di iniziare una conversazione non evidenzia la voglia di avere un dialogo... direi forse il desiderio di iniziare un relazione un rapporto, con qualsiasi pretesto.
> So che forse la mia spiegazione non é molto chiara per questo chiedo ad altri nativi di darmi una mano Grazie ;-)



Ancora una volta quoto Marlotta.
La spiegazione è molto chiara secondo me. "Attaccare bottone" è qualcosa di finalizzato non tanto al piacere di conversare, quanto a "romper el hielo".


----------



## Marlotta

Romper el hielo esiste anche in italiano "rompere il ghiaccio", con il senso di fare il primo passo per iniziare una conversazione, simile quindi ad "attaccare bottone" che peró presuppone una conversazione prolungata. 
Se dico Pietro mi ha attaccato bottone, intendo dire che ha cominciato a parlare e non la smetteva piu', non mi riferisco al fatto che lui abbia iniziato la conversazione, in effetti potrei aver cominciato io, e poi lui aver attaccatto un bottone.
Che ne pensi Gianma? Grazie per il tuo appoggio ;-)


----------



## Marlotta

Gianma said:


> Ancora una volta quoto Marlotta.
> La spiegazione è molto chiara secondo me. "Attaccare bottone" è qualcosa di finalizzato non tanto al piacere di conversare, quanto a "romper el hielo".


Romper el hielo esiste anche in italiano "rompere il ghiaccio", con il senso di fare il primo passo per iniziare una conversazione, simile quindi ad "attaccare bottone" che peró presuppone una conversazione prolungata. 
Se dico Pietro mi ha attaccato bottone, intendo dire che ha cominciato a parlare e non la smetteva piu', non mi riferisco al fatto che lui abbia iniziato la conversazione, in effetti potrei aver cominciato io, e poi lui aver attaccatto un bottone.
Che ne pensi Gianma? Grazie per il tuo appoggio ;-)


----------



## Gianma

Sì, è vero, in effetti hai ragione. Anche il Garzanti on line riporta:"_attaccare un bottone a qualcuno_, (_fig. fam_.) trattenerlo con un discorso lungo e noioso."
Io l'ho spesso interpretato come sinonimo di un "rompere il ghiaccio" (romper el hielo, appunto) finalizzato appunto a dare lunga chiacchiera...insomma, diciamolo, il modo tipico di chi prova a "intortare" (si dice così da voi, vero?).

Gianmaria


----------



## Marlotta

Sí Gianma da noi si dice intortare.... vedo che sei piuttosto informato eh eh eh ... grazie per il tuo valido supporto


----------



## Gianma

Marlotta said:


> Sí Gianma da noi si dice intortare.... vedo che sei piuttosto informato eh eh eh ... grazie per il tuo valido supporto



 Sì, in effetti ho amici romagnuoli, ho frequentato la zona e la frequento da diversi anni (avrò pure un matrimonio da qui a qualche mese).

Gracias a tí también, hasta la próxima!


----------



## Dankgerit

Ahh, adesso capisco meglio. Grazie ancora.


----------



## Neuromante

Solo chiarire che il verbo "Platicar" `è di uso solo nel Messico.
In spagnolo si usa veramente il verbo "Charlar" in questo caso meglio ancora "Darle charla"


----------



## lapostiza

Ciao Dankgerit,

Capisco molto Italiano, ma non tutto. Ho lo stesso problema di voi.

Me travo toda cuando trato de hablarlo.....Duh!

Un bacio,

Marta


----------



## Dankgerit

Ciao Marta!

Anche a me succede quello che dici, infatti io non ho molte opportunità di "parlarlo"... anzi il mio italiano consiste in scrivere.

Spero anche il tuo problema sia stato risolto .


----------

